# pdf in Datei drucken - wie öffnen?



## Mekan (17. April 2002)

hi
hab folgendes problem. 
möchte eine pdf datei mit bestimmten drucker (Xerox Tektronix Phaser 740 Plus) in datei drucken. 
hab den drucker nicht bei mir, will aber durch den druck in datei wissen, ob mit dem entsprechenden druckertreiber ein richtiger druck rauskommt.
wenn ich nun in datei drucke spuckt er mir zwar die entsprechende datei. wie kann ich diese aber öffnen? wenn ich die datei z.b. "final.pdf" benenne, hab ich sie auch, aber ich kann sie nicht öffnen (auch nicht in acrobat).  gibt es zum öffnen dieser dateien ein gewisses programm oder mach ich da was falsch?
danke im voraus. 

Mekan


----------



## dfd1 (17. April 2002)

Anschauen kannst du das nur, wenn du es ausgedruckt hast, da es in die "Druckersprache" übersetzt wird. Oder mach dich auf die Suche nach solchen Programmen, die dies lesen können...
Weiss leider keines...


----------



## Stoik (25. April 2002)

Ich denke ich kann dir helfen schau einfach mal unter http://www.ghostscript.org das ist so was wie Acrobat nur geiler gemacht ich nutze es auch bin eigendlich zufrieden damit.

greez Stoik


----------

